# Lincs music festival



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Got my tickets today ready for next month, arriving Thursday, looking forward to it, just hope it is not as cold in the evening as last year!


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

*music festival*

hi all
we have some ticket forsale arriving on thursday 12th through to sunday 15th,unfortunaltley we are unable to make it.
so if any one is interested please pm me
hope all have a great time and the weather picks ups
brian & lisa


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Bump 
Somebody must want em!!!!


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

I thought "Suzi and the Webagents" wanted tickets, I'll send em a PM


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi monsi

Webagents did ask me about tickets, they didn't notice the rally until it was too late to book, I would definitely send them a PM.

Please can you let me know who has them from you, then we know who to expect.

Cheers


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peter, Humber Traveller

I do hope you are not going to Lincoln next month :roll: :roll: :roll: Lincoln is this month in fact a week on Thursday. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Monsi Lisa

Start a new thread to sell your tickets are WebAgents not having them then?



Jacquie


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi 
WebAgents have made plans, will start a new thread, will inform you as and when we sell the tickets 
Thanks Brian


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Hi

We have bought (I use the term loosely as I have only just posted the cheque!) the tickets from Brian and Lisa, so we look forward to seeing you all there!

We will be arriving either late on Friday or early on Saturday morning.

Hope the rain stops before then!


----------



## 95792 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi all
I am not at all convinced that the Music show will be going ahead.
The showground still had over a foot of water in low lying places (carparks) today and some of the roads are still flowing like rivers.
They have large pumps working 24/7 and it is shifting some of it.
The grass is so wet you cannot drive on most of it even in a car.
I have never seen it in such a state in the 15 years I have worked there, in fact I have not seen standing water on it before.
The toilets in our building have not been able to flush for over a week as the septic tanks are full of water. 
They have pumped out 30,000 litres every day and they just fill back up.
SORRY for the news and I hope things dry out this week.
James


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI James,

Was only saying this today it might be cancelled. The Royal Show has been cancelled tomorrow they had over a hundred vehicles stuck yesterday there.


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi James

Thanks for the news, even if it was bad, we'd rather know.

We'd be really grateful if you could keep us informed of progress, if any.


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

HymerJim said:


> Hi all
> I am not at all convinced that the Music show will be going ahead.


I called warner this morning (Wed) they reckon all is still going on as planed and they will phone all customers if any change no small task !
See you all soon with a LOT of luck


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Lincoln Rally*

:roll: 
oh dear! and I'm setting off Northwards tomorrow from my warm and sunny clime towards Lincoln. Have booked my crossing, an MOT test in Dover etc. Had I better bring some rubber ducks and a toy yacht then?
Had in fact thought it would be wise to pack a windcheater and pullover.
Don't possess wellies.
arrivederci a Lincoln (oppure non?)
eddied


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Warners posted the following on 29 June on the Out & About forum.

I'll keep you all posted as and when they issue any more statements but Hymer Jim seems a more reliable source.

"Organisers of the Midsummer Music & Leisure Show - Warners Group Publications - issued the following statement. 

"The showground sits on high ground which usually drains very quickly and the organisers don't anticipate any serious problems. 

A site meeting with the showground management takes place next week to discuss contingencies in the event of continuing adverse weather. 

The site is large enough to allow for any unfit areas of the venue to be cordoned off and alternative routes on and off the showground are being planned to minimise any impact. 

Warners will keep visitors advised of any changes to the event via this forum." 

Ends


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi

Is it possible to have this as a sticky to keep it on the front page

Bill


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Lincs*

Greetings,



> Hi Peter, Humber Traveller
> 
> I do hope you are not going to Lincoln next month Rolling Eyes Rolling Eyes Rolling Eyes Lincoln is this month in fact a week on Thursday. Laughing Laughing Laughing


Hmmmmmmm, must be the old age Jaquie, I was using the lap top in the van and was under extreme pressure and I still thought it was June, yes we shall come this month if it goes ahead, we passed the showground coming back from Newark on Monday and it seemed to have many areas of standing water.

Hope to see you all there if all goes well


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Has anyone heard any more news re the state of the showground?

I for one certainly don't fancy being up to my axles in mud with RV and parts trailer :roll:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Linda

I've heard nothing since the e-mail yesterday, which I posted as a sticky.

I would have thought they may let the exhibitors know before us, so if you find anything out we would be grateful if you could passed it on.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Will do Jen  

I will be more than miffed if we get there only to have to be turned away, or worse, towed out of the inevitable mud bath  

I have posted a question on OAL (in disguise of course 8) :lol: ) but no response as yet.....funny that since Warners own the site :roll:


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all
On the showground now and the cleanup is underway.
Spoke to staff who cannot believe Warner’s want to go ahead.
The plan is to put the trade area where the clubs normally go (The avenues)
The front car parks used by day visitors are out of play so the side where you normally queue for entry will be used. 
The rear car park normally used for overflow will be all camping.
The rear entry road off the B1398 will be used for hard standing but this will mean over a mile walk to the showground and no mains water.
The grass is still a no go area for all vehicles and stood in water in many places.
They are saying that it will take a year to recover.
Load of MH on the roads around Lincoln.
James


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Many thanks for the update JP!

Will Warners see sense? I doubt it.

Will they refund our pitch fee if we cancel? Not on your Nelly! :evil:


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Lincs*

Greetings,

Thanks for the information James, I am concerned about access if we have to park some considerable distance away from the facilities and events, a mile walk for me is impossible, even with a small mobility scooter or wheelchair on wet grass or gravel travel can be unsuitable.

I have emailed Warners organisers for more information.

If the weather does not improve by then and rain is persistent I believe that it could be canceled, we saw the site on Monday and it looked pretty bad then.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, where can we go instead?


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Lincs*

Greetings,

Just had a reply from Warner's, they state that the show is still continuing. and they will place the disabled as close to the exhibition area as possible but obviously it all depends on the state of the land when all the ralliers arrive.

They cannot say anymore than this.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks like some more wet weather to come according to this site...
metcheck


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Lincs*

Greetings,

Hmmmmmmmmmmm, weather looks grim Chigman, we will have to organise a rally in January, maybe the sun will be out by then!! :wink:


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

I think a bit of positive thinking is required here, so here goes.

The high pressure currently anchored over the Azores will very slowly track north east arriving in the west of England by early tuesday morning and the whole of the country by early evening.

By Thursday afternoon the site will have dried out, by Saturday people will be complaining they are too hot...Thunderstorms will be possible given the recent conditions.

You heard it here first 8) 

Quite possible I will be at the show on Saturday to take the plaudits for such an accurate prediction :wink: 

Think positive, there is no alternative.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oldskool said:


> I think a bit of positive thinking is required here, so here goes.
> 
> The high pressure currently anchored over the Azores will very slowly track north east arriving in the west of England by early tuesday morning and the whole of the country by early evening.
> 
> ...


And if your prediction is not accurate you will be there to tow us all out of the mud????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

LC1962 said:


> Oldskool said:
> 
> 
> > I think a bit of positive thinking is required here, so here goes.
> ...


You'll be alright Linda, I'm sure there will be thousands of eager punters there, you won't need a tow, you'll be so light having sold all your stock!

Positive thinking girl


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

It will be accurate...think positive!

I do understand the concerns of the traders though.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Chigman said:


> Looks like some more wet weather to come according to this site...
> metcheck


The weather forecast for Lincoln looks horrendous. I hope there is a change in wind direction (or whatever influences this weather)!! 

Sharon


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

jimjam said:


> You'll be alright Linda, I'm sure there will be thousands of eager punters there, you won't need a tow, you'll be so light having sold all your stock!
> 
> Positive thinking girl


Yeah right! :roll: At this rate there will be no punters, just a load of exhibitors up to their axles in mud!

Tell you what Jim.... you buy all my stock now, then I won't have to take the risk :lol: :lol:


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

I've been grounded!!!!!!!!!!! 

As some of you know I was at Dr yesterday for ECG Test. He has visited again this lunchtime and grounded me for a week. Blood pressure still too high, need complete rest. Bryan will have to look after me, god help us 8O 

Gutted I can't get out in the motorhome this weekend, really look forward to seeing you all again. Fought hard to get these tickets, its not fair!

I have sent separate message to LadyJ and Dave 656 - Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Suzy
A week of rest , sounds like a plan to me :wink: 
Hope your BP comes down quickly otherwise you could get used to being pampered.

I bet there was some high BP here at Lincoln today coz the powers that be refused to allow an opening for traders from the trade camping side and it must be about a mile ( well feels like it ) to the exhibition area   

Chris & Dunc


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Well I suppose you will get lots of exercise whether you want it or not!

Have a successful and profitable show and we will see you next week.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Suzy said:


> I've been grounded!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> As some of you know I was at Dr yesterday for ECG Test. He has visited again this lunchtime and grounded me for a week. Blood pressure still too high, need complete rest. Bryan will have to look after me, god help us 8O
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear your not too well Suzy. I suppose the doctor has plenty of suggestions on how to lower it, most of which include doing the opposite to anything you'd actually enjoy! Nevermind mate, hope it comes back down soon and you can get back on the road. See you both soon.


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Thanks Shane,

I may have risked Lincoln had our friendly neighbourhood paramedic been in attendance :lol: :lol: 

Mind you, even with the humongous storage space in your RV I doubt you carry a defibrillator! :lol: 

See you soon


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Suzy said:


> Thanks Shane,
> 
> I may have risked Lincoln had our friendly neighbourhood paramedic been in attendance :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


No defib, only jump leads im afraid... :roll:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi we should have been there at about 11am unfortunately the A1 exit was blocked off the boundry mills roundabout and we had to stop at the services next to the store.

Thats what susan told me anyway. (girls got to shop)  

Hopefully be there sometime before 8pm.  

Olley


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Olley
Sat here at Lincolon Trying out the T-mobile card for the first time,looks lke its working 8O , still raining but the grass is very firm, set on bed rock about 4" below ground so I dont think there's much danger of us sinking especially as your wallet will have ben unloaded by then
see you soon
Geo


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Geo sounds like i can drill some rawlbolts in, to hold the awning down then. :lol: 

Got solid 3G here, only good thing about this place.

Olley


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Im suprised I got this thing working,I dont know if im 3g dont think so only pulling 115kb so suspect its gprs,dont know how to change it if i could,
Ive , got awning out,sorry rain shelter, and 2 x screw in dog type pegs and 2 x straps,we dont want any repeats of last year thank you very much 8O 
Geo


----------

